# Hrs install A/C Liquid Line Dryer to Evaporator



## Eric Sakai (May 28, 2014)

Hello GTO Members:

How much hours to lower engine & cradle down and possible remove intake manifold so that A/C liquid line from Dryer to Evaporator can be replaced?

All the hoses, wires, computer, steering column also has to be disconnected or removed also.

Just wondering if labor cost is worth it, but I didn't want mechanic to stress the aluminum line when installing if the above is not moved out of the way and, thus, a tight force fit?

Aloha,
Eric


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Doing it like that would be a lot of labor plus you'd have to figure out a way to replace the cradle bolts. They are one time use bolts and are no longer available. i saw one fix of getting the proper threaded rod and putting nuts on, then the cradle have to be properly aligned too. I would guess it would take a whole day at least


----------

